# Foiles website



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Went to the foiles website with my sound on, kinda took me by surprise.

http://www.foilesstraitmeat.com/page1.htm


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya Woody at Ded sure has an imagination!


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

that is my kind of site....love the Harley Section.....Huey, we have got to get some pics like that up on here....ya know :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

WOW that is cool....the only bad thing about Sturgis is you have to take the bad with the good, some of those women down there will make you want to go home and hide. 8)


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Chirs,

Woody, Mallard and Jeff are no longer working with each other. I think that Jeff's sister-in-law is doing his site now. They had fun at sturgis, and Jeff got his chopper in Witchita, He loves the thing. MUST BE NICE!!!! At least him and Andrea are doing it right!!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Cnt beat the Guns and Roses!!! I always am playing that song before I hit the fields in the morning!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I start out with 1. Jimi Hendrix Star Spangled Banner 2.Nazereth Expect No Mercy 3.Nazereth Morning Dew........don't ever get past that it seems. 8)

I saw Guns&Roses in a concert club in the L.A. Metro area in 1988, welcome to the jungle baby.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Travis Fox said:


> Hey Chirs,
> 
> Woody, Mallard and Jeff are no longer working with each other. I think that Jeff's sister-in-law is doing his site now.


I wasn't aware. That page is Woody's work for sure though.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Anyone rock out to Metallica's Master of Puppets on the way to the field? Am I the only one that thinks that is an appropriate song for waterfowling?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

We go out to the field with Dennis Leary blaring the A$$hole song. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Waylon Jennings - Dukes of Hazard Theme Song


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

can't forget Deep Purple Smoke on Water and a little Krokus Ballroom Blitz....I am Iron man OZZZZZYYYY 8) House of the Rising Son -the Animals

How would everybody like this site to open with Norman Greenbaum's Spirit in the Sky?? what would any one else suggest??


----------

